# Fuente Regulable de poder Baku Bk-1502DD



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 6, 2020)

Fuente Regulable de poder Baku Bk-1502DD

Pues eso, les entrego el diagrama de estas fuentes que se emplean mucho en reparación de celulares o placas de portátiles... La mía se había dañado y por ahí encontré el diagrama para sustituir los componentes carbonizados. Les dejo el diagrama para que puedan construir una o reparar este modelo.

El transformador que tenía mi fuente era de 14 VAC para 1 amperio, razón por la cual supuse que esa fuente no era buena, le terminé poniendo un transformador de 15VAC para 2 amperios. Le coloque un disipador al transistor y un ventilador de PC... No se calienta y trabaja muy bien.













Les dejo el adjunto en PDF (Texto en RUSO pero los valores son univerales).

*Descripción:*
FUENTE REGULABLE DE PODER BAKU BK-1502DD

*Características:*
1. Voltaje de Entrada 110 V~
2. Corriente de Salida Directa: 0.1 a 2A
3. Salida De Voltaje : 0 - 15 VDC
4. Voltajes De Salida Fijos : 1.5v, 3.6v, 4.8v, 6v, 7.2v.
5. Voltaje De Salida Variable 0 a 15 Voltios.
6. Carga De Consumo Máximo 35W
8. Temperatura de Trabajo : 40 °C a 70 °C

*Funciones:*
1. Salida De Corriente ajustable.
2. Salida De Voltaje ajustable.
3. Doble pantalla LED LCD de voltaje y corriente.
4. voltaje Constante y corriente Definida.
5. Fusible De Protección en entrada de Voltaje .


----------



## Rochina (May 10, 2020)

Como podría hacer para que la corriente llegase a 0-2A
I
Valdría con cambiar el potenciómetro a 10k?

Hola tengo una fuente baku 1502D+ y me marca 0.6A mínimo podría bajar a 0 cambiando el potenciómetro o alguna resistencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2020)

Prueba cortocircuitar R5 de 680 Ohms y comenta que ocurre


----------



## Rochina (May 11, 2020)

En ésta placa no hay R5, no he encontrado ninguna resistencia de 680 Ohms.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2020)

Éste es el sector de control de corriente según el pdf que subió *heidyvanesa19*



La parte enmarcada es el control de corriente , sobre la resistencia shunt V de 1 Ohm se desarrollará un tensión de entre 0 a 2 V y luego el divisor de tensión R4 / R5 , R17 y UR7


----------



## salsero78 (Ago 19, 2020)

Cómo puedo hacer para que la fuente no se proteja y me de 4 Amperios, buenas tardes a todos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 19, 2020)

salsero78 dijo:


> Cómo puedo hacer para que la fuente no se proteja y me de 4 Amperios, buenas tardes a todos.


Hola a todos , caro Don salsero78 premeramente es nesesario canbiar lo transformador "T1" por otro mucho  mas valiente o sea uno que realmente logre fornir 4 Amperios reales sob carga sin bajar su tensión de salida.
Despues tienes que canbiar la puente rectificadora "BD1"  por otra que realmente logre manejar una curriente de 4 Amperios sin estropiarse.
Tienes tanbien que aumentar aun mas ( ao menos 4X) la capacitancia del capacitor de filtrado "C3" para reduzir lo richazo (ripple) a niveles adecuados para que el regulador série NO perca regulación.
Debes montar lo transistor "Q4" de regulación série en un generoso dicipador de calor para que ese saque bien lo nuevo calientamento generado.
Por fin debes canbiar lo valor del resistor "R2" de sense de curriente no olvidando de su nueva potenzia de trabajo de modo que lo circuito de protección de sobre curriente aun trabaje en 4 Amperios.
!Suerte en los desahollos!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pedroza (Sep 22, 2020)

La R2 para que fuente entregue los 4 Am de cuantos tiene que ser?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2020)

Cambiaste el transformador?
Cambiaste la rectificación?
Aumentaste los capacitores de filtro?
Agrandaste el transistor de paso Q4 y su excitador Q3?

O solo pensás cambiar esa resistencia y hacer magia ?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 23, 2020)

Tienes que poner una de 1 Ohmio con un potenciómetro de 1 K Ohmio, según el comentario de Daniel López, se entiende que debes ponerlo a 0 Ohmios, y luego variarlo y ajustarlo de manera que no salte la protección... Cuando ya no te salte la protección ahí puedes dejarlo.



Pedroza dijo:


> La R2 para que fuente entregue los 4 Am de cuantos tiene que ser?


----------



## ecotape (Mar 18, 2021)

Hola, quiero hacer una consulta, yo tengo esta fuente, pero no llega a 15v, solo hasta 12v, ¿como lo puedo hacer para que me entregue los 15v?? Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 18, 2021)

ecotape dijo:


> Hola, quiero hacer una consulta, yo tengo esta fuente, pero no llega a 15v, solo hasta 12v, ¿como lo puedo hacer para que me entregue los 15v?? Saludos


Hola a todos , caro Don ecotape esperimente aumentar un poco lo valor resistivo de "R15" ( 12 K ohms) quizaz 15K ohms funcione , se no for lo suficiente aumente un poco mas por ejenplo para 18 K ohmios.
Ahora si cuando poner carga en la salida  y la tensión NO manter la regulación vaias tener que canbiar lo transformador de fuerza por otro con su secundario tanbien un  poco major para puder conpensar esa tensión a mas que quieres.
!Te recomendo tanbien a aumentar aun mas la capacitancia del capacitor electrolictico de filtrado "C3" de 2200 uF para aomenos 4700uF !
Asi ustedes logra aumentar un poco mas la tensión media en la rama no regulada cuando sob carga.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ecotape (Mar 18, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don ecotape esperimente aumentar un poco lo valor resistivo de "R15" ( 12 K ohms) quizaz 15K ohms funcione , se no for lo suficiente aumente un poco mas por ejenplo para 18 K ohmios.
> Ahora si cuando poner carga en la salida  y la tensión NO manter la regulación vaias tener que canbiar lo transformador de fuerza por otro con su secundario tanbien un  poco major para puder conpensar esa tensión a mas que quieres.
> !Te recomendo tanbien a aumentar aun mas la capacitancia del capacitor electrolictico de filtrado "C3" de 2200 uF para aomenos 4700uF !
> Asi ustedes logra aumentar un poco mas la tensión media en la rama no regulada cuando sob carga.
> ...


Muchas gracias, master!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 19, 2021)

ecotape dijo:


> Muchas gracias, master!!!


!Minus , minus , minus , proba premero lo que te dice si funciona , Jajajajjajaja]
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 19, 2021)

ecotape dijo:


> Hola, quiero hacer una consulta, yo tengo esta fuente, pero no llega a 15v, solo hasta 12v, ¿como lo puedo hacer para que me entregue los 15v?? Saludos


No le pidas peras al olmo.... antes revisa el voltaje en el condensador principal... en vacio y con carga


----------



## David01 (Mar 31, 2021)

Buenas tardes por aqui tengo una fuente BAKU BK1502DD que me da una falla de caída de voltaje en lo que la pongo en funcionamiento por ejemplo voy a revivir una batería de un celular y la coloco en 3.8 para después ir aumentando y al colocar los pinzas en la batería se cae el voltaje y solo marca el voltaje que tiene la batería y lo que aumenta o disminuye el amperaje no funciona la apago y la enciendo y vuelve a hacer la misma falla al conectar revise los transistores las resistencias y la mayoría de los componentes si alguien la tuvo esta falla y me puede orientar por favor gracias de antemano.


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 31, 2021)

David01 dijo:


> Buenas tardes por aqui tengo una fuente BAKU BK1502DD que me da una falla de caída de voltaje en lo que la pongo en funcionamiento por ejemplo voy a revivir una batería de un celular y la coloco en 3.8 para después ir aumentando y al colocar los pinzas en la batería se cae el voltaje y solo marca el voltaje que tiene la batería y lo que aumenta o disminuye el amperaje no funciona la apago y la enciendo y vuelve a hacer la misma falla al conectar revise los transistores las resistencias y la mayoría de los componentes si alguien la tuvo esta falla y me puede orientar por favor gracias de antemano.


Transistor malo


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Abr 5, 2021)

ecotape dijo:


> Hola, quiero hacer una consulta, yo tengo esta fuente, pero no llega a 15v, solo hasta 12v, ¿como lo puedo hacer para que me entregue los 15v?? Saludos


Haz lo que hice, cambia de transformador y ponle un Diodo Puente rectificador de 4 amperios, ponle un transformador de 18.5 voltios a 2 amperios, según el Diodo puente, tiene una caída de aproximadamente 4 voltios, lo que te dará el voltaje de salida de 14.5 a 15 voltios


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 6, 2021)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> ponle un transformador de 18.5 voltios a 2 amperios


Para  no patear fuera del arco.... 18.5v ac o dc??
Por definición un transformador es un pedazo de fierro silicoso.. con bobinado primario y secundario.. le metes 220vac y sacas 18.5vac rectificado se mutiplica por raiz de 2(1.4142135624) y asi sacamos el valor DC
El usuario ecotape se refiere a 15v.. pero se refiere al voltaje de salida de la fuente  osea seria 15vdc


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Abr 6, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Para  no patear fuera del arco.... 18.5v ac o dc??
> Por definición un transformador es un pedazo de fierro silicoso.. con bobinado primario y secundario.. le metes 220vac y sacas 18.5vac rectificado se mutiplica por raiz de 2(1.4142135624) y asi sacamos el valor DC
> El usuario ecotape se refiere a 15v.. pero se refiere al voltaje de salida de la fuente  osea seria 15vdc



Y la caída de los diodos puentes ?


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 6, 2021)

18.5vac = 18.5x1.4142135624vdc=26.1vdc
restando puente....4volt...  aunque es demasiado
Te queda 22.1vdc


----------



## Encapsulado84 (Jun 3, 2021)

Buenas noches, poseo una baku 1502D+ la cual se me dañaron por accidente el IC LM723 y el transistor B647, se quedo el voltaje de salida a 25 vdc, le hice unas modificaciones: le cambie el transformador por uno de mayor tamaño, el puente rectificador por uno de 6 amperes, seria aconsejable colocarle un transistor MJ15024 o el 2N3773? tambien pienso cambiar la resistencia de 240 ohm por una 1k5 de 5 watt. estaria bien esa modificacion? el capacitador de 2200 uf hasta cuanto lo puedo llevar? saludos
Aclarando que solo quiero que me facilite los 2 amperios que dice que limita, cosa que no lo hace ya que el transistor 2n3055 se calienta demasiado y que solo llega hasta 1 amperio y algo. entre las modificaciones tambien le agreue un disipador al transistor 2n3055 y un fancooler


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 3, 2021)

Colegas, una consulta. 

¿Esta fuente serviría para inyectar voltaje y detectar cortos en tarjetas? Por lo que entiendo tiene protección contra cortos, por lo que si se puentea la salida, la fuente deja de suministrar corriente a la carga. ¿Es así? 

¿Alguien tiene más experiencia con esa fuente para el uso que comento? No sé si comprarla.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Oct 5, 2021)

Para empezar, podes usarla y claro yo la uso para encontrar cortos circuitos en las placas.
Ponle a 2 amperios con 1.8voltios y con eso podes ver dónde está el consumo. (la pieza con defecto se calentará pero no dañarás nada por tener el voltaje mínimo) 

Para placas de Laptop, recomiendo modificarla como lo indican acá en estos  comentarios:

Cambia el transformador por uno de 3 amperios a 18 voltios
Retoca la resistencia indicada para calibrarla


----------

